# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Các kiểu trừ tà trên thế giới

## yeuhanoi

Phong tục treo các loại bùa bảo vệ để mang lại may mắn và xua đuổi ma quỷ khỏi nhà phổ biến ở nhiều nền văn hóa khác nhau.                         



*Móng ngựa* 

 Những chiếc móng ngựa đóng phía trên cửa  ra vào được cho là có thể xua đuổi phù thủy cũng như mang lại may mắn  cho những người đi qua. Niềm tin này xuất phát từ văn hóa dân gian của  người Anh thế kỷ 16.

*Gương bát quái* 
 Gương bát quái có nguồn gốc từ Trung Quốc, là một biểu tượng thường gặp  trong phong thủy. Bằng cách đặt một chiếc gương bát quái lên phía trên  cửa chính, bạn đang chào đón sự hòa hợp và mang lại vận may cho những  người bước qua cửa.

Ngoài ra, gương bát quái còn là một loại bùa ngăn các loại khí âm vào nhà.

*Chuông gió* 
 
Những chiếc chuông gió được tin là có thể xua đuổi những linh hồn xấu.  Thêm vào đó, chúng còn phát ra những âm thanh hết sức đáng yêu. Chuông gió xuất xứ từ Ấn Độ, sau đó được  du nhập vào Trung Quốc. Những chiếc chuông gió thủy tinh của người Nhật  được biết đến với tên gọi Furin cũng được cho là mang lại may mắn.

*Mezuzah ( phân đoạn Kinh thánh)

*

 Theo thuyết Thần bí của người Do Thái, mezuzah sẽ ngăn không cho tai  ương và các tác nhân phá hoại tiếp cận ngôi nhà và những ai cầu kinh  mezuzah sẽ luôn được bảo vệ.

 Mezuzah là một cuộn giấy da gồm những đoạn thơ và lời cầu nguyện của  người Do Thái đặt trong chiếc hộp rất đẹp. Chiếc hộp này thường được  đóng chéo lên trụ cửa.

*Hòn đá mắt quỷ

*

 Hòn đá mắt quỷ hay còn gọi là Nazar, là một bùa hộ mệnh mà  người Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ và người Hy Lạp sử dụng để tránh khỏi mắt quỷ. Các hòn  đá mắt quỷ này thường làm từ thủy tinh nhiều màu sắc. Nó cũng giúp bảo  vệ ngôi nhà khỏi những điều không may.

*Cây thanh hương trà

*

 Theo niềm tin của người Xen-tơ, một cây  thánh giá làm từ những nhánh cây thanh hương trà và buộc một sợi chỉ đỏ  có thể được sử dụng như một loại bùa bảo vệ.
*
Quế* 
Những ống quế treo trên cánh cửa sẽ giúp bảo vệ ngôi nhà khỏi những tai  ương. Từ xa xưa, loại cây này đã được người Ai Cập sử dụng trong những  khu vực linh thiêng. Người Trung Quốc cũng sử dụng quế để làm thanh sạch  các ngôi đền.

*Hộ pháp Mahakala* 
Theo đạo Phật Tây Tạng, Mahakala là một vị thần hộ pháp. Hiện diện trong  rất nhiều hình hài khác nhau, Mahakala có thể có một mặt với một, hai  hoặc sáu cánh tay, hoặc có tám mặt với mười tám cánh tay. Ông là người  bảo vệ công lý và thường được đặt trước cửa ra vào điện thờ.

*Vòng nguyệt quế bằng lá hương thảo

*

Một chiếc vòng nguyệt quế làm từ lá hương thảo cột một sợi dây màu xanh  sẽ giúp bảo vệ cả ngôi nhà. Người ta cũng có thể đính thêm các loại hoa  mõm chó, hoa anh thảo, hoa tỏi, hoa hồng hoặc cúc vạn thọ lên vòng  nguyệt quế này để mang lại may mắn.

*Hamsa* 
 Hamsa, hay còn gọi là Bàn tay của Fatima, là một bùa hộ mệnh hình lòng  bàn tay có một biểu tượng con mắt ở chính giữa. Theo văn hóa Ả Rập và  Berber, hamsa được cho là có thể tránh được mắt quỷ. Người ta thường  treo hamsa trên tường hoặc trước cửa. Ngày nay, nó còn là một loại bùa  hộ mệnh đeo cổ rất phổ biến.

----------

